# Spot light identification



## Micdrow (Sep 4, 2008)

Article on using spot lights for identification.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Very cool Paul thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Very cool Paul thanks!



Your welcome Heinz!


----------

